# Trying to sell my old N scale train items for cheap!!!!!



## DanHawn (Jun 27, 2011)

I use to collect and build N scale train villages, I am currently moving and trying to get trid of items that I havent used in awhile... I currently have many N scale buildings including but not limited to: A gas station, a post office, a hotel, a bank, houses, depot.. as well as a barely used N scale train. It is a EMC Gas Electric (doodlebugs) (santa fe), comes with 3 cars including the caboose that are all modeled to match the power car. Did a little research and the train itself is selling for around $40 not including the cars, but I am willing to sell the Train (with foam packaged case) and the 3 cars for the best offer... If you wish to see pictures of all items send me an email at [email protected] or txt me at 843 421 4534!! hope to hear soon from someone!!! will make a collective buy deal on all items with a majorly reduced price


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing what you have...email follows.


----------

